# Making a dragon tail. Any suggestions?



## Dragoon (Oct 11, 2008)

Just thought I'd list how I figured I could make it then maybe get a few comments or suggestions from the pro's? I know I want to do this myself cause I think it'd be cool to "wear my own art" yknow? XP Anyways I thought I'd draw it out as an actual size and that could be the basic outline right there for both sides. But this is where it gets tricky and confusing for me. I want scutes on the underside *basically bumps, underside scales......ok you know* and I was wondering if they should be done all seperate or have 2 fabrics 2gether and just "ridge" one side as i sew it to the other and stuff a bit of stuffin in there to keep its shape. As for the top part I want to put a strip of red fur down the middle of it. Orange being the rest like on the sides of the red fur thats a bit longer. *points at display picture for good example* I know I'd experiment with scraps first to make sure I dont screw up and the measurments n stuff. Any comments or suggestions for meh? Especially would like help on how to attatch it to ME lol. Like to belt or wut. And if so how? ^V^ (sorry if i was a lil' vague)


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 15, 2008)

I must admit, your post has confused me to pieces.  T_T

However if you post a pic of how you want the tail to look (topside and underside) I could probably give you some ideas on how to do it.  Your display pic is just a bit too small for me to be able to visualize it well enough right now.  ~ish a half blind kitty somedays~


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 15, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> I must admit, your post has confused me to pieces. T_T
> 
> However if you post a pic of how you want the tail to look (topside and underside) I could probably give you some ideas on how to do it. Your display pic is just a bit too small for me to be able to visualize it well enough right now. ~ish a half blind kitty somedays~


 
Ya I'm sorry bout that. xD  but heres a bigger version of my display pic. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1625426/ Full View if ur really blind. =p


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 16, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Ya I'm sorry bout that. xD  but heres a bigger version of my display pic. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1625426/ Full View if ur really blind. =p



Yeah, I'm good now.  ^_^;;  

A tail like that I'd probably do one of two ways.  First (and possibly easiest, at least the way I see it) would be to start with a piece of the orange that would pretty much cover the whole of the tail, except the red.  Then sew in the strip of red.  And then use foamies or something similar (in the right color) to create a kind of scale effect (overlapping them) for the scutes along the bottom.  Sew the foamies directly over the orange.

The other way would be to sew the foamies all together to form the scutes and then instead of sewing them over the orange, use two pieces of orange and sew one piece along each side of the foamies, with the red along the top done the same way as I mentioned above.

If any of that makes sense?  =3


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 16, 2008)

.....ok after reading about 3 times i got what ur sayin *lol yes i am completely in the dark here. but i can sew n crap....i just never did a tail before.* Cause I know when I eventually make the fursuit itself when I move out, the scutes will continue up along the stomache in the fashion you see in the pic. *single scutes until ab area, thats where theres 2 per and it continues up till probly neckline.

Edit:
Ok found the foamies. and I think I'm just gonna sew em on top of the fur. That way if they are damaged in any way itl be easier to replace. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Sue_Dunn_Emm (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is an image that shows how to make a tail that wags. It stands erect from the base of your spine, and can be manipulated by strings to wag powerfully from side to side. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/707602/


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol thats cool.....buuut....how am I gonna make the dragon tail stay on my bum? ^V^;


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 18, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Lol thats cool.....buuut....how am I gonna make the dragon tail stay on my bum? ^V^;



If that was a question directed at any of us, rather than specifically at Sue, there's loads of different ways to try to attach a tail to your butt.  Most options involve belt loops of some form and a belt.  But safety pins can be a god-send as well.

By the way, you're welcome.  And sorry if I made it sound confusing or didn't word something well.  ^_^;;


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 19, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> If that was a question directed at any of us, rather than specifically at Sue, there's loads of different ways to try to attach a tail to your butt. Most options involve belt loops of some form and a belt. But safety pins can be a god-send as well.
> 
> By the way, you're welcome. And sorry if I made it sound confusing or didn't word something well. ^_^;;


 
Oh no it's alright. Already got it started. xP I think ill try the belt loops.....seem safer than safety pins rofl (i have a bad history with sharp objects....lets just say they don't like me at all lol. D: )


----------

